# New Fuel Combination Could Ignite Sustainable Fusion Reaction



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

Latest generation of lasers and hydrogen-boron-11 shows promise of starting a sustainable fusion reaction that can be used to produce electricity.

More...


----------



## Coley (Jul 26, 2007)

And it will be so cheap to run that they probably won't even charge for the electricity......

Yep, heard all this back in the 60s.............

is fusion going to turn us into another sun?.......


----------



## ElectriCar (Jun 15, 2008)

Will be interesting to follow developments about this. But our newest laser produces 500x the amount of all us power plants combined in a few billionths of a second? That's some kind of powerful!!!


----------



## IamIan (Mar 29, 2009)

After they achieve sustainable fusion power... which will be great.

Then they can move on to Net power output sustainable fusion power ... as most of the experiments with fusion so far take more energy in than they output.... once acheived that will be great.

Then they can move on to working on making it cost effective with other forms of energy production... once achieved that will be great.

Then they will have a viable product to offer... once achieved that will be great.

And I do enjoy all the steps along the way ... truly interesting stuff ... but it is a long road ahead.


----------

